

Paul Krugman: 50 Percent Chance Global Economy Will Enter Recession - chailatte
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/09/paul-krugman-50-percent-chance-global-recession_n_955507.html

======
michaelpinto
That still doesn't mean that the US can't exit a recession even if Europe or
China enter one (maybe it's our turn for good news). Also entrepreneurs should
keep in mind that a recession is always an opportunity.

